# Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)



## Alex.k (2. September 2007)

Ihr könnt allgemein und anhand der Bilder verfolgen, wie weit ich mit meinem Projekt bin. 
Vielleicht kommt auch eine kurze Beschreibung zu dem Bild 

Die ersten Bilder.:


----------



## Alex.k (2. September 2007)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*

Ich hatte ein wenig nach dem Urlaub Zeit und baute diesen Befestigungswinkel für den Motor.
Die dazugehörigen Schrauben und Muttern sind auf den Fotos auch zusehen.





























www.jena-angler.de

Alle weiteren Fotos kommen später bis das Projekt beendet ist.


----------



## Ossipeter (2. September 2007)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*

Schaut schon interessant aus! Mach ruhig weiter!


----------



## hotte50 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*

Hallo Alex.k

wie sieht es den weiter mit deinem Gerät aus. 

Schon Fortschritte gemacht ?

Ich bin neugierig, da ich auch so etwas benötige, gerne hätte.

Also mach mal..... :m


----------



## Tom B (25. November 2007)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*

habe mir auch mal so ein Teil gebaut.....

unter Beitrag 6 findet ihr die Bilder....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=48979&highlight=Schnurspulstation

nicht so fein mit Teppich und Plexiglas....
erfüllt aber auch sein Zweck.

sieht aber schick aus,bin gespannt auf das fertige Teil...
viel spass noch....und setz dann mal ein paar Bilders rein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Alex.k (27. November 2007)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*

Sehr geil Thomas.

Woher hasst Du diesen Schnurzähler?
Das was als Tepich zusehen ist, ist der Tepich in meinem Zimmer, habe für die Fotos auf den Boden abgelegt.

Wenn ich fragen habe hoffentlich stehst Du mir als Helfer da.
Habe zur Zeit das Projekt ruhen lassen... aber ich werde in zwei Wochen weitermachen, da ich Urlaub habe.

Gruß


----------



## hotte50 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Woher hasst Du diesen Schnurzähler?



guckst Du hier: 

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s181.pdf

ist ein ganz normaler Tiefenmesser/Schnurzähler, der normalerweise an der Rute befestigt wird.


----------



## Alex.k (27. November 2007)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*



hotte50 schrieb:


> guckst Du hier:
> 
> https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s181.pdf
> 
> ist ein ganz normaler Tiefenmesser/Schnurzähler, der normalerweise an der Rute befestigt wird.



Okay hab mir schon gedacht bin sogar bei Suchen auf den gleichen und vom gleichen Shop gekauft.


----------



## Alex.k (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*

Das ist als nächstes geplant, eine Laufrollenlagerung für die Welle.
Die Laufrollenhalterung wird die Welle reingeschoben, die Welle wird von zwei Wälzlagern gehalten, ein Abstandsring zwischen den Lagern. 
Mit einem Deckel(rechts auf dem Bild) wird die Laufrollenhalterung geschlossen und mit drei Zylinderschrauben fixiert.
Auf die Welle kommt irgendwann  die Schnurspule, die Schnurspule wird von Federn auf der Welle gehalten.


----------



## Alex.k (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*

Das was ich oben beschrieb:


----------



## Alex.k (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*

Von oben die Ansicht. Die Laufrollenlagerung und die Welle, wird von einem Wellenbock gehalten,dieser wird mit drei Schrauben an der Grundplatte befestigt. Diesen Wellenbock habe ich mir schon gedreht, muss nur noch angepasst werden. Fotos folgen.

Hier die Zeichnung:


----------



## Alex.k (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*

Habe eine Riemenscheibe gedreht diese enthält:

*Gewindebuchse
Gummi 3mm, auf dieses Gummi wird später die Spule von der Rolle angedrückt.
Welle für die Lager die in eine Buchse eingebaut werden.
Eine Mutter die, die Riemenscheibe von hinten konternt.*

Das Gummi wurde auf den Durchmesser der Riemenscheibe ausgeschnitte und wird später angeklebt.


----------



## magic feeder (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*

sehr schön......da gibt sich ja mal jemand richtig mühe....wann geht das teil in serie?


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*

dann bitte vor allem auch so kunstruieren das ca 5000m Großspulen drauf passen und Multirollen bespult werden können ... :m #6


----------



## Wollebre (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*

als Hobbyangler bespule ich pro Jahr max 7 Rollen. Dafür eine elektrische Spulmaschine zu bauen war mir zu aufwendig. Habe für jede Spule eine Spulenachse gearbeit (aus langen Schrauben oder Stabstahl und oben Gewinde drauf) Diese in Akkuschrauber einspannen und Schnurspule in die linke Hand, und in ein paar Sekunden sind 300m aufgespult.
Gruss, Wolle


----------



## fuschlsee0 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*

Schönes Projekt!

Geht aber auch ganz einfach (wenn man nicht permanent am Spulen sein wird): Leere Spule mittels einer Schraube in die Akkubohrmaschine einspannen.
Das geht so: Schraube durch die Spule stecken, mit einer Mutter fixieren. Dann die Schraube in die Bohrmaschine einspannen. Schon kann ich mit variabler Geschwindigkeit abspulen!


----------



## Walfisch (25. August 2008)

*AW: Elektrisches Schnurspulgerät (Fotostrecke)*

Tach erst mal

also das ding liest sich ja klasse aber leider kann ich die bilder nicht sehen - kann es sein das die dateine nicht mehr vorhanden sind.

gruß


----------

